# Webbing



## cheungvictor (4 Nov 2005)

Hi, My name is LAC Cheung and I was wondering if webbing is worth it?
Q: -can I put knife sheaths on it (is there a place on it that is 4 cm or smaller?
-can i wear it over a camping backpack (is it comfortable)


----------



## Big Foot (4 Nov 2005)

My personal advice, don't bother with it. It's old, it's uncomfortable and as a cadet, you have no real use for it. Use a civvy pattern backpack.


----------



## Cpl.K Soomro (4 Nov 2005)

It is useless, i got one for free and took it to one FTX. turned out to be more of a hinderance than a help. i traded it in to a surplus store and bought a camelbak. much more useful. as for holding the sheath, just put it on your belt.


----------



## alan_li_13 (4 Nov 2005)

Webbing is a nice piece of kit to play around with. I found it moderately useful in cadets. If you are getting a knife, just get a multi-tool instead of a big knife with a sheath that fits on webbing. A small gerber on a belt is alot more useful than a knife in a scabbard. Also, if you have your webbing, it will be VERY uncomfortable with a backpack, particularly if its a rucksack. The valise will push on the butt pack and make it hard to walk. IMO, if your rich, knock yourself out...but if no, your combats have pockets that can be utilized.


----------



## cheungvictor (5 Nov 2005)

The main reason I want webbing is for the to carry the canteen. But if i just use the belt and have one canteen on it, it looks strange.


----------



## Canadian Psyco (5 Nov 2005)

just get a belt, and suspenders, and a canteen pouch. you don't need more then that, anytime you will be carrying anything you will have your ruck. in my corp, we issue old pattern 82' stuff to the cadets, but all that they really use it for is to look cooler. if your a senior, like me, you will have more use for it as you will be carrying more stuff like first aid kits, extra water, extra clothes for cadets who don't bring enough, and other stuff that seniors are responsible for. I have a full set, and use it for practical purposes, not to look cool. if you have money to spend, get a field jacket, so on warm days that are still to cold for just combats, your can wear the field jacket.


----------



## futuresoldier (5 Nov 2005)

LAC Chung, I bought 82 pattern webbing from a surplus store and it is great. On FTX's I can store my canteen, extra socks, knife, compass (for NAV Ex's), and leftover parts from IMP's. On my webbing I have 2 c7 mag pouches, canteen pouch, US Army mag pouch (much better than CDN one), knife sheath, and a waterproof butt-pack. It fits well under a backpack, rucksack, and over a camelbak.
I suggest you buy it only if you think you will actually get to use it often.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Nov 2005)

I find my '82 pattern relatively useful

Thing I put in it:
- Canteen
- Small first aid kit
- My glow sticks and trail marking equipment
- Mine Tape
- Cam cream
On the left shoulder I have a small gerber, and the right shoulder I have a small set of binoculars
I have been able to equip a camelbak onto the back of the yolk, but it is really uncomfortable, and I only had it there for 1 FTX
I also carry an extra sweater, gloves, socks, and maybe some quick energy food like trail mix or some small candies.

To be honest, I bring my webbing on every FTX, but the only times I use it are when I am teaching cam and concealment, or on a night ops, and even then I don't use it all the time, so if you have the money to splurg, go for it, if you don't, then keep your money for something imore useful


----------



## Dane (5 Nov 2005)

No.... I am devoutly anti-webbing. I have pockets, I have a back pack. Both are much more useful. Webbing has a specific purpose, and cadets don't use it for that (nor do most member of the PRes or Regs for that matter) so I use lighter, easier to use and less bulky equipment.


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> No.... I am devoutly anti-webbing. I have pockets, I have a back pack. Both are much more useful. Webbing has a specific purpose, and cadets don't use it for that (*nor do most member of the PRes or Regs for that matter)* so I use lighter, easier to use and less bulky equipment.



Well son (these are my motherly instincts coming out it me), all your vast experience in this area leaves me flabbergasted.

What dear boy are you gonna do when you don't have your pack on your back?  Reality check over...I say again reality check over.

Get a grip and do not profess to remotely understand what the PRes or Reg Force use (in your case - or not use) their webbing for. The fact of the matter is...
a Pres or Reg Force soldier in the field, trg, or in an operational theatre will *always* have his/her webbing or Tactical vest on, not a back-pack/small pack etc.

So when you grow up and become one of those professional personnel, I hope you learn to keep your webbing on your back because if not, you will be the comedic relief when the gas gets thrown in and the rest of us put on our masks, while you do the flunky chicken because your kit is in a back pack somewhere back at base camp...It'll be the death of ya.

We don't call it our fighting and dieing gear for nothing...


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I do believe that he was speaking in a training sense, where "fighting and dying" would not be occuring.   However, I agree it's definately good practice to always have your gear on you anyway...


Hmmm, "devoutly anti-webbing" but only in the training sense??

And PS: Getting it right in the training sense is what will hopefully save your ass in the fighting and dying sense....


----------



## aesop081 (5 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Hmmm, "devoutly anti-webbing" but only in the training sense??
> 
> And PS: Getting it right in the training sense is what will hopefully save your *** in the fighting and dying sense....



Vern, relax ! Arguing about kit with cadets is just plain dumb.   Everyone knows THEY know better  :


----------



## Burrows (5 Nov 2005)

Ok guys.  Cadets do not run around with weapons, ammunition, bayonets, and other things the reserves and reg force use as part of their everyday field gear.

Cadets, stick to talking about how it affects YOUR training,  If you can say "I don't like the mag pouches because they dont do blah blah." Then you deserve a smack in the face.  Mag pouches are for Magazines and you don't have those.

I personally have no problem with my webbing,  I use it to carry things such as a first-aid kit, FMP, Rain gear, and other things that I may need to grab at a moments notice so I'm not running back to the biv site and going through bags.

If you can't behave maturely then this thread will be locked.  Talk about what you know, not about what you assume.  Especially when it comes to things like "The reservists hardly use theirs either." Unless you are a reservist, you wouldn't know.


----------



## armyvern (5 Nov 2005)

Thanks Kyle,

Once again, your professionalism is appreciated.

Vern


----------



## Cpl.K Soomro (5 Nov 2005)

really the webbing is useful but only for some circumstances. if you just want it hold water then i suggest getting a hydration pack. way more useful since you can use it as a pillow and it holds more water than a canteen and it feels very comfortable under a camping bag, or inside it. plus if you want it to hold stuff there are some that come with pouches. i like mine since you can put attachment cases on it and take them off. i love mine because it is great for hiking.


----------



## alan_li_13 (5 Nov 2005)

Anyways, back on topic...Well Mr. Cheung, if you would like a set of webbing, I will consider selling you mine. I'm no longer in cadets and I just got a new set issued to me. My old set that i retained from cadets is in good condition (except the butt pack, there's a small hole melted into the back of it when i left it to dry by an open fire, but a new butt pack is cheap anyways) PM me and I'll see if we can come up with a deal.


----------



## Conquistador (5 Nov 2005)

Well, I've been on lotsa FTX's, and I've never, ever, seen the need for webbing, it's just a waste of money from my perspective. Everything I need I can either carry in the pockets of my combats, or on my belt.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Nov 2005)

> I don't see anyone around here saying that they know better than anyone else, however cadets do use webbing for different purposes than the military does.   Yours includes carrying ammunition, while we don't - it's used more for carrying water, a notepad, and various small items for the day.



Seemed to me Dane implied otherwise....



> No.... I am devoutly anti-webbing. I have pockets, I have a back pack. Both are much more useful. Webbing has a specific purpose, and cadets don't use it for that (nor do most member of the PRes or Regs for that matter) so I use lighter, easier to use and less bulky equipment



To refresh your memory.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I don't see anyone around here saying that they know better than anyone else, however cadets do use webbing for different purposes than the military does.   Yours includes carrying ammunition, while we don't - it's used more for carrying water, a notepad, and various small items for the day.
> True, however when you've been carrying an FMP in your pocket and it's been rubbing against your leg for 15 hours as you walk, you'd wish you had somewhere else to put it...



I actualy read the whole thread....did you ?  Comment was not meant for you  so carry on !

Thanks to ex-Dragoon for the reminder.


----------



## Dane (6 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Well son (these are my motherly instincts coming out it me), all your vast experience in this area leaves me flabbergasted.
> 
> What dear boy are you gonna do when you don't have your pack on your back?   Reality check over...I say again reality check over.
> 
> ...



Wow, way to take a comment grossly out of context, and then start a debate over nothing.... perhaps I should have changed the word most to many, would that appease you?

Firstly a great many members of the CF, whether PRes and Reg put posts in this forum towards Cadets that are out of great ignorance. Yet, if a cadet even mentions the CF, they cry foul. That's not a comment towards you, as much as it is a generality (specifically I noticed this in several threads about cadets wearing field uniforms and being in the PRes while being a Cadet... they ahve no idea what regulations govern us and why they've been put in place). 

I know you're wrong about PRes or Reg members always having their webbing on. As some one said, but then was unjustifiable shot down for, it all depends upon the context in which you are training. MY affiliated unit almost never has anyone use webbing. When I was at Cougar Salco I saw a great many Infantry members use webbing, as well as others. But for some it proved not to be the most effect method to carry equipment. I'm sorry to have offended you, you seem to like webbing very much. 

Ex-Dragon, I did not imply otherwise. In fact I did not really imply that much at all... your post is invalid, and quite rude actually. 

Cadets don't need webbing, thats my thought. I'm not saying they shouldn't wear webbing. I just don't think they need it. I carry water in a water bottle, soemtimes a canteen, but I prefer my water bottle, it's bigger. I carry a backpack because most of our field trg is adventure based and a backpack works very well. (I'd suggest that 12 Med does the same thing on their PRes activites but some one might tell me I'm a cadet speaking out of place). 


If your FMP is rubbing against your leg, put it in your combat shirt, that's what I used to do. But I also don't use FMPs anymore.... Sorry if that offends anyone.


----------



## Burrows (6 Nov 2005)

Dane,  remember impact over intent.  Your post did appear ignorant and ill thought out.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> Wow, way to take a comment grossly out of context, and then start a debate over nothing.... perhaps I should have changed the word most to many, would that appease you?


 You spoke way out of your lane therfore you had to expect a raking over the coals


> Firstly a great many members of the CF, whether PRes and Reg put posts in this forum towards Cadets that are out of great ignorance. Yet, if a cadet even mentions the CF, they cry foul. That's not a comment towards you, as much as it is a generality (specifically I noticed this in several threads about cadets wearing field uniforms and being in the PRes while being a Cadet... they ahve no idea what regulations govern us and why they've been put in place).



I cry foul when i read  uninformed comments such as yours



> I know you're wrong about PRes or Reg members always having their webbing on. As some one said, but then was unjustifiable shot down for, it all depends upon the context in which you are training. MY affiliated unit almost never has anyone use webbing. When I was at Cougar Salco I saw a great many Infantry members use webbing, as well as others. But for some it proved not to be the most effect method to carry equipment. I'm sorry to have offended you, you seem to like webbing very much.



First off its COUGAR SALVO.  Again you are out of your lane when it comes to the rest.  maybe one day when you are all grown up and have experience of your own you will knwo what she is talking about. 



> Ex-Dragon, I did not imply otherwise. In fact I did not really imply that much at all... your post is invalid, and quite rude actually.



What you were implying was quite clear.  You were called on it by me and it was again pointed out by ex-D later.  It wasnt rude..it was a fact.



> (I'd suggest that 12 Med does the same thing on their PRes activites but some one might tell me I'm a cadet speaking out of place).



.....and you would be......so cant argue with you there.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Nov 2005)

Dane if you think my comments were rude then I suggest you grow a thicker skin. Especially if you plan to become a CIC officer, otherwise your cadtes are going to eat you alive and walk all over you.  :


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Nov 2005)

when i first got my webbing i got it for the looks. i wanted to look cool. since than i have moved on and used it for more than looks. i will admit that they are not always needed for cadets. but they can come in handy. i usually just use my camalbak for water now and carry some things in my pockets.

but like most people have said if you have the money to get one go for it, if you don't than don't bother.


----------

